# Forum extrem langsam?

## gentop

Hi,

ich kotz gleich! Ich bekomme ständig Timeouts, wenn ich mich im Forum bewege. Mal gehts ganz fix, dann gibt es aber wieder ne Phase, in der es grotten langsam geht  :Evil or Very Mad: 

//gentop

----------

## Corax

Hey, nicht aufregen. Offensichtlich haben wohl viele Leute ein ähnliches Anliegen wie Du - sie wollen der Welt was mitteilen oder etwas fragen. Da ist es doch verständlich, wenn die Server mal in die Knie gehen, oder?

----------

## dakjo

Ja, hier auch.

Das soll wohl am DB Server liegen. 

Soviel ich gehoert habe.

----------

## gentop

Aber das man wirklich Minuten (!) damit verbringt irgendweine Seite zu laden... *grml*

//gentop

----------

## chrib

Anstatt zu warten bis sich die Seite aufgebaut hat, kann man ja was sinnvolles machen, z.b. Tee/Kaffee kochen, Zeitung lesen, sich noch mal überlegen ob man nicht ein sinnloses Posting schreibt etc.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Naja,

es nervt schon, aber DB-Server müssen ja auch mal reorganisiert werden, unbelegter platz muß freigegeben werden usw. Und im zweifelsfall wird der Serverbetreiber das dann machen, wenn bei Ihm nacht ist ...

----------

## hoschi

Hat Ian nicht im neuesten Newsletter ein Interview abgegeben, so dass wir zum Beispiel auf phpBB 2.0.11 wechseln, und damit wieder eine saubere Code-Basis haben usw.  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Ich begrüße den Umstieg auf Vanilla-phpBB. Laut Newsletter sollte der Umzug bereits geschehen sein bzw. das Backporting abgeschlossen sein. *GWN wrote:*   

> Q: Why aren't you just using a vanilla phpBB 2.0.11 instead?
> 
> A:That's a very frequently asked question. First of all we will indeed 
> 
> switch to the latest stable phpBB release soon. Backporting all the 
> ...

 

PS.: Habt Ihr einen Workaround/Patch um in phpBB 2.0.11 die Image-Tags deaktivieren? Ich beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit phpBB und habe jetzt schon mit dem Verlinken zu riesigen Screenshots zu kämpfen. Immer diese unbedarften User! *grmpf*

Gruss, Inte.

----------

## Scruffy

Also, ich hatte heute Gott sei Dank noch keine Probleme im Forum.

----------

## NightDragon

Na zeitweise hats schon etwas lange Geladen. Und klar nervts. Aber es gibt schlimmeres.

Z. bsp. Das das Problem an meinem WLAN liegt oder meine PCMCIA-Konfig für die WG511T nicht sauber ist.

*g* Naja... ich hoffe wir überleben es.

----------

## ian!

 *gentop wrote:*   

> ich kotz gleich! Ich bekomme ständig Timeouts, wenn ich mich im Forum bewege. Mal gehts ganz fix, dann gibt es aber wieder ne Phase, in der es grotten langsam geht

 

Ruhig Blut. Gentoo ist ein Projekt, welches komplett auf die Arbeit von Freiwilligen basiert. Das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Hat Ian nicht im neuesten Newsletter ein Interview abgegeben, so dass wir zum Beispiel auf phpBB 2.0.11 wechseln, und damit wieder eine saubere Code-Basis haben usw.

 

Richtig. Allerdings wird dies zunächst nichts an der Performance ändern.

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ja, hier auch.
> 
> Das soll wohl am DB Server liegen.
> 
> Soviel ich gehoert habe.

 

Diesmal nicht. Vielmehr haben wir z.Zt. mit wild gewordenen Firmenproxies zu kämpfen, die den Apache in die Knie zwingen. Das allerdings nicht aufgrund der Load, sondern weil einfach alle Worker beschäftigt sind. Timen diese aus, ist das Forum wieder "da".

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich begrüße den Umstieg auf Vanilla-phpBB.

 

Es ist ein Vanilla phpBB2.0.11 + Gentoo-Patches.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Laut Newsletter sollte der Umzug bereits geschehen sein bzw. das Backporting abgeschlossen sein. *GWN wrote:*   Q: Why aren't you just using a vanilla phpBB 2.0.11 instead?
> 
> A:That's a very frequently asked question. First of all we will indeed 
> 
> switch to the latest stable phpBB release soon. Backporting all the 
> ...

 

Backporting ist fertig. Jetzt kommen andere Dinge wie Themes dran (ich erinnere an den www-redesign-Contest).

 *Inte wrote:*   

> PS.: Habt Ihr einen Workaround/Patch um in phpBB 2.0.11 die Image-Tags deaktivieren? Ich beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar Tagen mit phpBB und habe jetzt schon mit dem Verlinken zu riesigen Screenshots zu kämpfen. Immer diese unbedarften User! *grmpf*

 

Ja. Ist in der dev-Version komplett entfernt. Falls Interesse.. meine eMail kennst du.

----------

## Lenz

Was unterscheidet die Gentoo-phpBB2-Version denn von der Vanilla-Version (außer, dass Bildertags deaktiviert sind und dem Gentoo Style)?

Meistens ist das Forum doch sehr flott. Manchmal kommt es halt zum Timeout, nach 2 Minuten geht es dann meist wieder. Für mich kein allzu großes Problem.

Wie Ian schon angemerkt hat, besteht dieses Projekt wegen des Engagements von Freiwilligen. Das heißt zwar nicht, dass man z.B. die Erreichbarkeit des Forums nicht kritisieren darf, auf einen freundlichen Umgang miteinander sollte man aber schon achten. (siehe Formulierungen wie "ich kotz gleich!", sind mir übrigens in mehreren Threads schon aufgefallen).

----------

## Ragin

Kaum zu glauben.

Ich will auf den Thread klicken und *schwupps* Timeout  :Smile: 

Ein Umstieg auf die neue phpBB2 Version würde einige Sicherheitslücken schließen und (man hofft es ja immer noch) vielleicht auch mal Unterforen ermöglichen. Zumindest wäre das (wenn schon umgestellt werden soll, was ja auch schon seit Jahren angeblich im Gespräch war) dann auch eine sinnvolle Sache.

----------

## ian!

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was unterscheidet die Gentoo-phpBB2-Version denn von der Vanilla-Version (außer, dass Bildertags deaktiviert sind und dem Gentoo Style)?

 

Eine ganze Menge. phpBB skaliert nicht ganz so, wie man es sich wünschen würde. Bei 200-500 Usern, die sich zeitgleich im Forum aufhalten und einer Datenbankgrösse >4GB geht leider nichts mehr. Daher wurde die Suchfunktion stark modifiziert, sowie in fast allen anderen Scripten Daten statisch vorgehalten, statt diese jedes Mal aus der Datenbank zu beziehen.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Ein Umstieg auf die neue phpBB2 Version würde einige Sicherheitslücken schließen

 

Nein. Alle sicherheitsrelevanten Stellen im Code haben wir immer sofort gepatched. Sonst wäre das Forum schon lange nicht mehr aktiv. Wir blocken alleine 2-3 Exploits pro Sekunde.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> und (man hofft es ja immer noch) vielleicht auch mal Unterforen ermöglichen. Zumindest wäre das (wenn schon umgestellt werden soll, was ja auch schon seit Jahren angeblich im Gespräch war) dann auch eine sinnvolle Sache.

 

Diese Funktionalität ist nicht Bestandteil des phpBB2.0 Branches und wird erst mit v2.2 kommen. (Aber abwarten.. die Notwendigkeit sehen wir auch..)

----------

## hoschi

das man hier keine bilder posten kann finde ich ehrlich gesagt extrem nervig, gerade wenn ich so auf die desktop-thread schaue  :Sad: 

300x240pixel-thumbnail als png/jpeg bringen keinen um  :Smile: 

in anderen foren geht das auch - die last wird ja nie vom forum selbst getragen - ich bin auch jemand der wert darauf liegt sein gentoo ohne inet installieren zu können (universal-cd), aber ich denke hier hat fast jeder isdn oder höher, irgendwo darf man dann auch mit der zeit gehen 

ich wäre übrigens für neue smilies - die sind so langweilig...lieber 5 weniger, und dafür schöne neue  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

Ich persönlich bin sehr froh, daß es hier keine Bilder gibt, auch wenn ich sowas von neugierig bin, warum eigentlich nicht, aber das wird ja nicht verraten...  :Sad: 

Neue Smilies wären allerdings echt klasse!

----------

## c07

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> das man hier keine bilder posten kann finde ich ehrlich gesagt extrem nervig, gerade wenn ich so auf die desktop-thread schaue 
> 
> 300x240pixel-thumbnail als png/jpeg bringen keinen um 

 

Wär ich sehr dagegen. 300×240 inline halt ich außer in Spezialfällen für eine Zumutung. Dass eine vernünftige Anwendung klappen würd, halt ich für unwahrscheinlich. Nachdem schon übel animierte Avatare und sinnlose Riesensigs nicht selten sind, würden wohl auch bald die ersten 1000 Pixel breiten Animationen in den Sigs auftauchen.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> irgendwo darf man dann auch mit der zeit gehen

 

Warum gibts eigentlich keinen vernünftigen Mittelweg zwischen dem verbohrt konservativen Usenet und den Webforen, die tendenziell immer mehr Fassade als Inhalt bieten?

Smileys sind teilweise wirklich eher hässlich, außer  :Shocked: ,  :Cool: ,  :Rolling Eyes:  und  :Mr. Green: .

----------

## chrib

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 300x240pixel-thumbnail als png/jpeg bringen keinen um 
> 
> 

 

Doch, es gibt sicherlich noch genug Leute, die mit einem ISDN-Dialup unterwegs sind, und da ist es extrem nervig, wenn dauernd irgendwelche unnötigen Bilder geladen werden.

----------

## Lenz

Es sind aber vor allem auch Sicherheitsgründe, warum Bilder deaktiviert sind.

Und gerade bei dem Arbeitsoberflächen-Thread bin ich trotz DSL ganz froh, dass der mir nicht automatisch jedes Bild läd und ich ewig warten darf. Und wenn die Bilder dann in 1600x1200 geposted werden verschiebt sich das ganze Forum etc.

----------

## amne

 *c07 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Smileys sind teilweise wirklich eher hässlich, außer , ,  und .

 

 :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:  und  :Very Happy:  mag ich recht gern.

----------

## gentop

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *c07 wrote:*   
> 
> Smileys sind teilweise wirklich eher hässlich, außer , ,  und . 
> 
>   und  mag ich recht gern.

 

Na ihr habt sorgen   :Laughing: 

//gentop

----------

## Inte

Die Standardsmileys sind wunderbar. Dieser animierte Schnickschnack aus überladenen Boards kann mir ruhig gestohlen bleiben. Allerdings könnte ich mich überreden lassen folgenden zu akzeptieren: http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/smiley.gif  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

Krasser Smiley   :Cool: 

//gentop

----------

## hoschi

 *c07 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   das man hier keine bilder posten kann finde ich ehrlich gesagt extrem nervig, gerade wenn ich so auf die desktop-thread schaue 
> 
> 300x240pixel-thumbnail als png/jpeg bringen keinen um  
> 
> Wär ich sehr dagegen. 300×240 inline halt ich außer in Spezialfällen für eine Zumutung. Dass eine vernünftige Anwendung klappen würd, halt ich für unwahrscheinlich. Nachdem schon übel animierte Avatare und sinnlose Riesensigs nicht selten sind, würden wohl auch bald die ersten 1000 Pixel breiten Animationen in den Sigs auftauchen.
> ...

 

www.counter-strike.de

funktioniert wunderbar mit den Bildern bei uns, die Regeln im Forum sind überall nachzulesen (unter anderem Bildergröße) und Signaturen sind grundsätzlich deaktiviert, schon werden nur noch "benötigte" Bilder gepostet.

Die wenigen die dann trotzdem ihre sinnlosen Signaturen (siehe meine!) kund tun wollen, beschränken sich auf einen Mod und einen "Hasen".

Das Problem sind nicht die Bilder, es sind die Signaturen!

----------

## hoschi

Die hier, sind die einzig wahren Smilies - unangefochten!

http://forum.3sat.de/ubb/smilies.html

oder fall es moderner sein soll:

http://forum.counter-strike.de/bb/misc.php?view=smilies&window=1

Ich find die Standard-phpBB-Smilies so ekelhaft *bähhh*

----------

## psyqil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die hier, sind die einzig wahren Smilies - unangefochten!

 Die sind ja furchtbar!  :Razz: 

Die Invision-Dinger find' ich gut.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Die sind ja furchtbar! 

 

ACK

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Die Invision-Dinger find' ich gut. 

 

Naja, die find ich auch nicht so schön. Es geht doch nichts über Plain-Text  :Wink: .

----------

## psyqil

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Es geht doch nichts über Plain-Text ;).

 Na, das steht Dir ja frei... :P

----------

## sirro

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Nachdem schon übel animierte Avatare

 

Da gibt es (zumindest im Opera) ein Mittel gegen: "Enable GIF Animation" ausschalten und Ruhe ist. Hab ich schon seit Monaten drin und vermisse nix.

----------

## kurt

ich bin für jahrezeiten smilies

http://www.1eltern.ch/community/Smileys/snowman/grin.gif

gruss

kurt

----------

## hoschi

ich bin ja für bender-avatare, und zu weihnachten kriegt jeder eine weihnachtsmütze - damit kann man dieses "elite" "newb" usw. status system auch abschaffen  :Smile: 

----------

## c07

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Das Problem sind nicht die Bilder, es sind die Signaturen!

 

Nicht ganz falsch, aber bei sinnvoller Anwendung ist ein Link statt direktem Bild doch auch kein Problem.

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *c07 wrote:*   Nachdem schon übel animierte Avatare 
> 
> Da gibt es (zumindest im Opera) ein Mittel gegen: "Enable GIF Animation" ausschalten und Ruhe ist.

 

Es gibt aber auch sinnvolle Animationen. Da bräucht ich schon einen Filter mit Whitelist oder einen bequem erreichbaren Umschalter. Wenn es stark nervt, hau ich halt in Mozilla auf die Escapetaste, das funktioniert seit einiger Zeit wieder auch ohne Patch (aber leider nicht bei Flash).

Die verlinkten Smileys find ich fast alle relativ schlecht. Nur der ganz klassische bei 3sat.de ist gut. Von den exotischeren gibts schon ein paar nette, aber bei Überanwendung werden sie schnell nervig. Den :bang: würd man z.B. viel zu oft brauchen  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

gell, schön und schlicht  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Ragin wrote:*   Ein Umstieg auf die neue phpBB2 Version würde einige Sicherheitslücken schließen 
> 
> Nein. Alle sicherheitsrelevanten Stellen im Code haben wir immer sofort gepatched. Sonst wäre das Forum schon lange nicht mehr aktiv. Wir blocken alleine 2-3 Exploits pro Sekunde.

 

Gut, das konnte ich ja ned wissen  :Twisted Evil: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Diese Funktionalität ist nicht Bestandteil des phpBB2.0 Branches und wird erst mit v2.2 kommen. (Aber abwarten.. die Notwendigkeit sehen wir auch..)

 

Es gibt aber schon entsprechende Mods mit denen das Möglich ist.

----------

## ian!

 *Ragin wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Diese Funktionalität ist nicht Bestandteil des phpBB2.0 Branches und wird erst mit v2.2 kommen. (Aber abwarten.. die Notwendigkeit sehen wir auch..) 
> 
> Es gibt aber schon entsprechende Mods mit denen das Möglich ist.

 

Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie dann Migration zu phpBB2.2 aussehen soll.

----------

## Ragin

Klar, aber ich denke mal, dass es da eh gravierende Änderungen geben wird.

Naja, halt mal abwarten, wann das überhaupt rauskommt  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Klar, aber ich denke mal, dass es da eh gravierende Änderungen geben wird.

 

Da würde ich dann aber ein Migrationsscript von phpBB erwarten. Es ist halt die Frage inwiefern das Subforummod der phpBB-Subforen Implementierung nahe kommt. Ich habe mir das an der Stelle noch nicht angesehen.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Naja, halt mal abwarten, wann das überhaupt rauskommt 

 

"Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt", oder wie war das?  :Wink: 

Nun ja. Gewartet haben wir mittlerweile IMHO lange genug.  Ich will da nichts auf das phpBB-Projekt schieben, denn dort regt sich ja auch in letzter Zeit wieder etwas in Richtung v2.2. Jedoch ist uns klar, dass wir bei der Größe des Forums natürlich auch im Zugzwang stehen und kurzfristig in der Richtung etwas geschehen muss. -- Und es wird auch was geschehen..

----------

